# Aquascaping



## Rzakbzak (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Tank details:
20 gallon long
Aquaclear 70 (at slowest setting), I also have an aquaclear 30 I can sub in
100w heater
Nicrew LED aquarium light
1 long piece of mopani wood
Carib Sea black sand

Fish:
1 BN pleco
6 bronze cory catfish

Looking for some advice/recommendations on how to aquascape my tank. I'd like to add some low maintenance plants, but I've never had plants in any of my tanks before (primarily used rocks). Any suggestions on which plants I should get given my current livestock? I'd like to blanket part of the sand with some short plants/grass, and perhaps add some fast growing longer ones as well. They would primarily be at the one end where the water flow isn't as severe (from my aquaclear 70). 

I've attached a photo of my current setup...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi!
I would go with dwarf saggiteria for the carpet plant as it's low maintenance and will carpet quickly. I would also use crypts in the background. They don't require much work and will spread to create a nice full effect.
Corkscrew Val will also look great in the background.


----------



## Rzakbzak (Dec 28, 2017)

Can I plant the dwarf saggitaria directly into my black sand without the need for adding soil into my tank? Any idea where I can get some in the GTA and how much it tends to cost?


----------

